#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【需討論決定】 有關新的功能金錢設定討論

## yoching

目前已經有加裝一套金錢功能。
但為免得發生爭議問題，我暫時將所有功能移除掉。

請告知並討論一下想要配置的方式。我再來重新設定規則。
如果需要自行處理，請找天來找我學習一下設定的方式處理。

目前還是英文版。希望有人可以來幫忙中文化一下。感謝了。

另外感謝插件的部份，我忘了你們是否有需要，所以也安裝上去了。

HIDE插件指的是真正的隱文。並需要達到某個特定條件才會顯示。
經我了解，似乎不完全是你們要的功能。你們還是需要一種叫做隱框的功能。

這部份我會額外開發，暫訂的BBCODE為hide-tab
也就是那種~~按一次就顯示內容，再按一次就關閉。這部份我會另外處理一份程式。

開發及處理的費用，請站長收MAIL一下。我會額外訂一下費用給你。

----------


## 狼王白牙

大大您好，請保留您已經安裝的功能，可暫時不要移除，
畢竟新的系統需要一段時間的適應，每位程式設計者的角度都不同，
要求你跟其它設計者的思路完全一樣並不合理
之前的貨幣系統的設定我自己最清楚，很簡單的以字數算錢，上限50塊錢
而錢的用途是看隱藏文章的，這系統不能做到
沒關系，我們就以權限來決定是否看隱藏文章

那就先這樣  我先研究一下再決定配套措施
其實會員也只是想知道誰看了自己的文章，這系統已有了而不需開發

----------


## yoching

這金錢系統並非是我設計的。詳細我有在MAIL告知你了。
它是可以支援多樣的事件處理。我只是先將所有事件先關掉。

這是一個金錢核心程式。因為我目前還不清楚你要做的東西。所以我只是將核心架設起來等待你說明處理。

我發此文的作用就是要請你告訴我你打算的做法。如你想要的字數計算計費。這個核心都可以處理。

但我需要你給我相關的設計規則。要不然我也無從規劃設計。

暫時先這樣，等你能跟我說你的大致上規劃我再來處理後續的事項。下拉隱框我還是會開發一下。

----------


## 狼王白牙

Phpbb 的 下拉隱框其實沒什麼技術性

可能使用新增bbcode功能就好了，這點小事交給我跟雪麒吧＾＾

至於金錢設定，等我恢復舊的樂園幣後，才會開始加上。

----------


## yoching

那個雪麒寫的那段程式碼???

在這裏雪麒能否跟我連絡一下。我想了解你對VBB的了解程度。
我可以直接給你程式碼，不過你要會掛上去。

掛入標頭檔的程式


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="./hide_tab.css" />        <==這裏要注意路徑
    <script>
        $(document).ready(function(){
            $(".hide_bb").click(function(){    
                if($(this).attr("set_open")==1)
                {
                    $(this).attr("set_open",0);
                    $(this).next().slideUp("show");
                }
                else
                {
                    $(this).attr("set_open",1);
                    $(this).next().slideDown("show");
                }
                    
            });
        });
    </script>
```

hide_tab.CSS的內容(決定好要放的位置之後，再去修改上面的選項路徑


```
.hide_tab{
    /*可以在這安排要顯示的框，我就不處理了*/
}
.hide_text { 
    display: none; /*這個是必要的*/
    
}
/*這是那個點選的配置，你可以自行選擇要顯示的模式*/
.hide_bb{
    background-color: #ccc;
    width: 150px;
}
```

BBCODE的轉換內容


```
<div class="hide_tab">
            <div class="hide_bb">請按此顯示</div>
            <div class="hide_text">
                {param}
            </div>
        </div>
```

這是我簡單的寫了一下給你們處理。JQ已經有掛入了。所以不用擔心JQ沒掛入的問題。(如果沒掛就我來處理一下吧)

----------


## 雪麒

如果就是直接掛上去倒是很好說（只要代碼沒問題XD
不過再說一遍我是基本沒有後台權限的啊……

要添加這個至少需要風格管理和BBcode的權限

----------


## yoching

啊~~~我忘了~~~現在開給你。

抱歉!!我比較忙，常忘了事情。
如果狼兄肯給你當技術人員的話。你因該有這相關的技術。狼兄也不需要找我處理一些事情。

我PM給你我相關的連絡資料，有任何操作上的問題可以問我。

----------

